# Schachbrett problem.



## taho1287 (3. Dez 2014)

Hallo, hab so eine Aufgabe bekommen : 1 und 0 im Schachbrettmuster aufzustellen. wie kann ich  abwechseln mit dem 1 und 0 die Zeile anfangen? Oder gibt es eine andere Lösung? Danke


```
<table border="1">


<% 

for(int j=0; j<8; j++){
	out.println("<tr>");
	
for(int i=0; i<8; i++){
	if(i%2==0){
		out.println("<td>" + "1" + "</td>");
	}
	else{
		out.println("<td>" + "0" + "</td>");
	}
}



out.println("</tr>");
}

%>



</table>
```


----------



## JavaMeister (3. Dez 2014)

Nein, die lösung IST ok.


----------



## taho1287 (3. Dez 2014)

aber es beginnt immer mit dem 1  und ich brauche sowohl horizontal als auch vertikal das es zu einem Abwechslung kommt. ich weis nicht wie ich es vertikal zum Abwechslung bringe.


----------



## Joose (3. Dez 2014)

Definiere vor den Schleifen 2 Variablen vom Typ "int". Eine bekommt den Wert 1 die andere den Wert 0
In der inneren Schleife verwendest du bei der Ausgabe diese beiden Variablen statt den fixen String "1" bzw. "0".
Nach in der inneren Schleife vertauscht du beiden Werte der Variablen (wie das geht kann man schnell im Internet finden).


----------

